

Arctic ice cap GROWING massively, returns to 1980s levels of cover - testrun
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/07/21/arctic_bounces_back_world_returns_to_sea_ice_levels_seen_in_1980s/

======
gus_massa
The article links to
[http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/global.daily....](http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/global.daily.ice.area.withtrend.jpg)

I'm not sure what that means. IMHO 1980 was a bad year so comparing to it is
perhaps not fair, but it's difficult to know what is fair here. 1996 was a
good year and 2011 was a very bad year. This looks too noisy and difficult to
interpret.

